# CD-Burners

## pavera

Is there a good doc on getting CD-Burners up and running under Gentoo..

I have a Sony CDRW, everything I've ever installed has found it just fine, except Gentoo, its an atapi/ide drive, I have SCSI emulation compiled into the kernel, with hdc=ide-scsi in my menu.lst file (I use grub, and yes the drive is hdc), and arson, koncd, xcdroast, all say "no valid CD-R drives found".  A step by step to getting this working would be nice.

Thanks!

----------

## lx

You can just use 

```
cdrecord --scanbus
```

 to check if it's working. 

please check this post to see if you compiled the kernel the right way

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=3906

Cya lX.

----------

## pavera

I get the following error upon cdrecord -scanbus:

	cdrecord: No such file or directory.  Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot

  	open SCSI driver.

I got the info on how to compile the kernel from that post  :Smile: 

Any ideas with that error? what to do?

----------

## lx

do you have /dev/sg0

 *Quote:*   

> lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           36 06-03 09:05 /dev/sg0 -> scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/generic

 

I also have /dev/sr0

 *Quote:*   

> lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           31 06-03 09:05 /dev/sr0 -> scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd
> 
> 

 

check if you have these and espacially sg, because cdrecord states after scanbus,  *Quote:*   

> using sg driver version.....

 

----------

## Zu`

You need 3 things compiled into your kernel:

 SCSI emulation (can be found in IDE section)

 SCSI generic (can be found in SCSI section)

 support for SCSI CD-ROM (can be found in SCSI section as well -- is just for mounting the device)

If you compile these as modules, make sure they are loaded. I built them in the kernel (not as module)

Also, I specify hdc=scsi instead of hdc=scsi-ide in grub, but I guess this is the same.

I did those things and I get the following output:

```

mountaindew root # cdrecord --scanbus

Cdrecord 1.11a23 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 J&#65533;rg Schilling

Linux sg driver version: 3.1.23

Using libscg version 'schily-0.6'

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'PLEXTOR ' 'CD-R   PX-W2410A' '1.01' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

mountaindew root # 

```

And this is the line from my /etc/fstab to mount my cd writer, if you should need it:

```

/dev/sr0                /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,user     0 0

```

Good luck!   :Wink: 

----------

## pavera

I have neither of those devices...

but, I'm compiling the kernel as per instructions of the last post..

it will be done in a few minutes, we'll see what that does.

----------

## pavera

all good

 :Smile:  its working now Thanks alot!

----------

## meekrob

If anyone is interested in being the author of the Gentoo cd burner guide give me an email.  It doesn't have to be very long!  Fame and fortune can be yours.  Well maybe fame.

email meekrob_AT_gentoo.org

----------

